# feather cyst again, is lancing a must?



## seri (Jul 19, 2016)

hello,

So my tiel has developed another feather cyst right beside his old one (crest area, which i lanced myself) and it seems like it will always just be this way. What happens if i just leave it alone? Do i have to lance it? can i not just leave it and perhaps it will open on its own if he happens to scratch his head? will it get infected? my old tiel never had a feather cyst so this is my first experience with it. I lanced his previous one but gotta say it was not a pleasant experience for the both of us. And id rather not spend 100$ to the vet just for something like this, unless it is actually harmful to him.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Since it's a recurring problem, I would see a vet. They're more experienced with this sort of thing and will know more about the treatment procedure.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Feather cysts are usually a chronic problem, because once a follicle becomes ingrown, it will continue to do so. A vet can do a laser surgery procedure to kill the follicle permanently, but it is rather invasive and expensive. You generally can't just leave a feather cyst alone -- it will continue to become increasingly inflamed and may become infected or may cause the bird to self-mutilate. There is nothing wrong with continuing to lace it yourself (and it will get easier) but consultation with a vet to explore all your options wouldn't be a bad decision either.


----------



## seri (Jul 19, 2016)

ok so if i was to lance it, what can i do to avoid infection? I dip a Q-tip in some hydrogen peroxide but is that enough? I read to use Neosporin without steroids but im not sure about that. I sterilize my tools in boilind water for 10 min or so, but what else can i do?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think that should be fine. My vet didn't even use a topical antibiotic when he lanced cysts for my birds in the past. Just make sure your needle is sterile.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Be careful not to use too much peroxide to avoid having it flow towards his eyes, nasal passages, mouth or ears since it flows like water and is a strong irritant.


----------

